# General > Sport >  Wick Academy 1 Nairn County 0

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick Academy 1 Nairn County 0*


Highlights from the game on 8th May 2013 at Harmsworth Park, Wick, Caithness..  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

